# Scope on Single Six ?????



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the Ruger single six in .22LR with the Mag cylinder and the HOG LEG 9 1/2" barrell, how hard would it be to mount a scope on it ????????


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Couple on the market. Check these out:

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=778854

http://www.jackweigand.com/rsswms.html


----------

